# Power Tool Security Products



## d_webb (Dec 10, 2009)

By the way, I understand this isn't a wood working tool, but I figured that anything that protects our tools and equipment from theft is worth mentioning.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Wow! This sure would simplify our system of chains and padlocks. Each of our trucks carries 1/2 dozen chains. Each chain is from 3' to 12' and has two locks. Clumbersom, dirty, and heavy.


----------



## d_webb (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's exactly why I bought it. I think chains beat up my power tools and portable equipment. The skyd locks are really nice power tool padlocks because you're not constantly fumbling around with keys. No more locking my keys in my toolbox.


----------



## Renovation (Jun 4, 2011)

This security you mention is pretty neat! They look quite similar to heavy duty issues from special forces.

Find out more on Home Security Systems


----------

